# Travel Destinations > Australia & New Zealand >  DSLR & Laptop on WHV NZ

## Atravel

Hi All,  I would be starting my first trip alone to NZ in April and I am concerned if there are any safety issues to bringing valuable stuff like my DSLR and laptop.  Also, I have always kept my lenses and DSLR in the dry cabinet, in these 6 months of WHV how should I be keeping them so as to prevent fungus from growing?  Thanks!

----------

